# Cloudfare errors



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2017)

Hi Shaun.

I have been getting sporadic errors from Cloudfare for the last 30 minutes or so saying that the CC server is playing up.


----------



## midlife (9 Jul 2017)

So have I. Webserver error on screen..


----------



## mjr (9 Jul 2017)

Me three


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2017)

521 then a 500, the last with a request that I inform you what I was doing at the time as no information available. 

Navigating between pages/threads, Three Word Game, cafe and trying to access the front/main page. Trying to post this gets Internal Server Error. (18:14:43)

All three sites return the same last error.


----------



## TVC (9 Jul 2017)

It's been a bit unstable for a few days for me.


----------



## shirokazan (9 Jul 2017)

Had those errors this morning but nothing since.


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2017)

That was me. I had an outstanding item from the server upgrade that I knew was probably going to be a bit tricky to sort. I tried Friday night but gave up at 3am. I had an unexpected few hours to myself on Sunday, and taking a fresh look I managed to find the niggle that was holding things up and got it working. Things should be running faster as a result (_not that they were slow before_). 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2017)

Internal Server Error is back. On handheld & PC.

Navigating through the site when it's returned.

Back again today, 15:07, again just navigating on the site. 

It says to get in touch with the site owner and inform them of what was being done at the time.


----------

